# Home network



## grunt_408 (Apr 4, 2008)

I have a Dynalink RTA 1025W with the wireless disabled. 2 PC's hooked up via the rj45 ethernet connection. I ran network wizzard on the main PC and made a setup disk then ran it on the other pc.  On the main Pc When I access workgroup Computers I can see both pc's there but cannot access pc 2. It gives a message pc2 not accesable you do not have permission to access it. On pc2 when I access workgroup computers it says the workgroup name and says not accessable you do not have permission.
Both PC's have the same workgroup name in LAN properties they both have file and printer sharing enabled. I am stumped dosnt help I guess that this is the first home network that I have setup. What do I do now?
Simple file sharing is disabled and in the security tab I have everyone allowed full control of folders.


----------



## grunt_408 (Apr 4, 2008)

Anyone help??


----------



## MiST91 (Apr 4, 2008)

sorry man, can't help you i hate home networks, they seem to cause more problems than full sized work groups.

Just double check everything (you probably already have, but i'm doing my best), check your router settings and try turning off your firewall(s) and see if that works.

edit: and try restarting your computer (you probably have, but if you havn't can make a world of differance)


----------



## Ehstii (Apr 5, 2008)

what operating systems are you running on each machine?

do you have any passwords on the accounts?

is simple file sharing enabled or disabled?

&& triple check to make sure that you are on the same workgroup.


----------



## grunt_408 (Apr 5, 2008)

Same O/S(XP Pro) same antivirus(Panda 2008) same Workgroup Simple file sharing is disabled. I havnt tried disabling the firewall but I dont think it is the firewall causing the problem.
Edit I hate home networks now aswell
Edit 2 .... I droped the firewall and it worked so ummm yeah its my firewall.


----------



## Ehstii (Apr 5, 2008)

enable simple file sharing.

and you should be fine.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 5, 2008)

Could be a firewall issue. You may have to set each computer up for full access. Make sure the simple things are covered. Home networking isnt that hard really. May have to open ports up as well. Give each PC an Unique  name. Also, make sure the mac addresses, ip addresses, etc are all correct. PORTFORWARD.com can help out some.


----------



## grunt_408 (Apr 5, 2008)

It only works when I drop my firewall


----------



## Pinchy (Apr 5, 2008)

What firewall are you using? Every firewall blocks network sharing until you let it through


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 5, 2008)

Then you need to make a rule in your firewall for both pcs and the network so that it can be accessed.


----------



## Triprift (Apr 5, 2008)

Yeah doesnt suprise me mate i was gonna say firewall as me a few mates had a similar prob with theres glad to see ya got it going.


----------



## grunt_408 (Apr 5, 2008)

Yer I just cannot find in panda internet security where to make the rule


----------



## Ehstii (Apr 5, 2008)

did you enable simple file sharing?


----------



## grunt_408 (Apr 5, 2008)

Nope will try it now. Nope no difference gGGRR I cant see a way to enable file sharing for home network on my firewall


----------



## Ehstii (Apr 5, 2008)

its always the problem. you should be fine after you enable it.


----------



## grunt_408 (Apr 5, 2008)

I hate my firewall
I am using Panda Internet Security 2008 and cannot find where to enable file and printer sharing on LAN.
As soon as I disable firewall Its fine but I cant have the firewall down all the time for obvious reasons. There must be a way I am just too much of a dumbass to figure it out lol.


----------



## oily_17 (Apr 5, 2008)

Not sure if this will help you or not

http://www.pandasecurity.com/homeusers/support/card?id=10028&IdIdioma=2


----------



## grunt_408 (Apr 5, 2008)

oily_17 said:


> Not sure if this will help you or not
> 
> http://www.pandasecurity.com/homeusers/support/card?id=10028&IdIdioma=2



ROFL The link is dead for me.... ahh I see


----------



## oily_17 (Apr 5, 2008)

Try here

http://www.pandasecurity.com/homeusers/support/card?id=41336&idIdioma=2&idSolucion=142&idProducto=118


EDIT :Fixed link above but it is for Platinum version.


----------



## grunt_408 (Apr 5, 2008)

yer still I have it set up but it wont work







This is the message I get when trying to acces the Shared Drive


----------



## oily_17 (Apr 5, 2008)

I have never used Panda,so not much help really...but dig about in the Firewall settings to see if there are any more things that need to be enabled.

Mine worked OK when I set my network to a trusted zone.Must be some other setting stopping it.


----------



## oily_17 (Apr 5, 2008)

Did you try this



> # Click Settings… in the Programs with access to the network/Internet section of the Access tab.
> # Click on Regenerate list to restore the default settings.
> 
> NOTE: From now on, the firewall will require connection permissions when it detects a program that isn’t on the default list, accessing the network.




Just a stab in the dark really...


----------



## grunt_408 (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks for trying to help man yer I tried regenerate but that is only for programs... Bloody hell I am starting to dislike panda alot now


----------



## oily_17 (Apr 5, 2008)

Here is some info on Service blocking as well.....I am starting to hate it too and I dont even have it.

http://www.pandasecurity.com/homeusers/support/card?id=41312&idIdioma=2&idSolucion=142&idProducto=118


----------



## grunt_408 (Apr 5, 2008)

Hey I figured it out.... I reinstalled the antivirus on pc2 and it has fixed the issue what ever it was lol.


----------



## CrackerJack (Apr 5, 2008)

Craigleberry said:


> Hey I figured it out.... I reinstalled the antivirus on pc2 and it has fixed the issue what ever it was lol.



i was about to tell you that. I had panda for along time, I HATE IT. But i had McAfee on one and Panda on the other. Panda is good for one thing, It supports x64


----------



## oily_17 (Apr 5, 2008)

Craigleberry said:


> Hey I figured it out.... I reinstalled the antivirus on pc2 and it has fixed the issue what ever it was lol.



Glad you got it sorted


----------

